
Windows Task Manager Runs Doom (896 Cores) - ddxxdd
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSoCmAoIMOU&feature=youtu.be
======
JorgeGT
This seems to be fake:
[https://old.reddit.com/r/pcgaming/comments/hsryyn/windows_ta...](https://old.reddit.com/r/pcgaming/comments/hsryyn/windows_task_manager_runs_doom_896_cores/fyclcpx/)

~~~
duniel
Yup. This one was thoroughly debunked. @winocm on Twitter actually did render
a video in Task Manager though:
[https://twitter.com/winocm/status/1276037359503466497](https://twitter.com/winocm/status/1276037359503466497)

